# Silver Stars Article



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LINK 



> The Silver Stars open training camp this morning, two days after the other 13 teams in the league began practice. The first-year San Antonio franchise was delayed by physical examinations, which were conducted Friday afternoon. That delay caused some nervousness mixed with excitement for the Silver Stars. "We always have to be preparing ourselves," Randall said. "Everything is short and sweet in the WNBA. That's just the way it is. Being in the Western Conference we always have to be ready and we have to go and pick up some wins against East teams. The West is so tough." For the rookies, meeting with the veterans Friday was a bit awe-inspiring.


Dang - I can't believe they missed two days of practice because of physicals. They have an NBA team there, they should of had the staff in place and ready to handle the physicals. Obviously, this doesn't kill them for the season or anything but 2 days is a lot during a short camp!


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

I agree. Looks like the Mystics are slow getting things done too. I think the Silver Stars are pretty deep, and I'm looking forward to watching them. Heck, I may have to run down I-10 now and then even if they aren't playing the Comets that game!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I have such a prejudice against Utah teams that it is hard to get past having great distain for them, simply because they are Utah's team. Now that they are in San Antonio - I need to lose that I hate Utah prejudice that comes from Stockton's last second three to kill the Rockets chance at at three-peat, the fact more teenagers commit suicide there, per capita, than anywhere else in the county (I read an article in a local paper in Utah a couple of years ago that stated that fact, I am not positive it is true anymore), and the Utah fans are some of the most RUDE to ever exist.

:soapbox: I better get off this thing.

The thing that concerns me about San Antonio is Natalie Williams has a HUGE heart. She was the heart and soul of that team. I know Crawley doesn't have that kind of heart. I thought Gwen Jackson didn't have much heart either, but this year's NCAA Tourney changed my mind about her - I am a fan. None the less, losing a warrior like Nat is going to be tough.

I agree it is worth the three hour trek down I-10, to check them out!


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

Until we lost Otis Thorpe, Utah never could beat the Rockets in the clutch. But we gained Clyde Drexler who brought his own strengths obviously. That last second shot by Stockton, did you see that Karl Malone held Drexler back from guarding Stockton? We missed it by that much. I can't stand Karl Malone and actually I'm not a fan of Nat which is probably why I disliked the Utah Starzz, heh. She has great talent but I found her a little lazy if you can believe it. I like them better now but you have a valid point about heart. Crawley could use more fire. I don't see much college ball but I did like what I saw of Gwen Jackson last year. I'm glad she did well in the playoffs this year. 

It's nice having this Houston connection with such a knowledgeable fan at that!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoopsBack</b>!
> Until we lost Otis Thorpe, Utah never could beat the Rockets in the clutch. But we gained Clyde Drexler who brought his own strengths obviously. That last second shot by Stockton, did you see that Karl Malone held Drexler back from guarding Stockton? We missed it by that much. I can't stand Karl Malone and actually I'm not a fan of Nat which is probably why I disliked the Utah Starzz, heh. She has great talent but I found her a little lazy if you can believe it. I like them better now but you have a valid point about heart. Crawley could use more fire. I don't see much college ball but I did like what I saw of Gwen Jackson last year. I'm glad she did well in the playoffs this year.
> 
> It's nice having this Houston connection with such a knowledgeable fan at that!


I was at the Summit (ugh... Compaq Center) when Clyde walked in with street clothes on, right after the trade. The place erupted with a standing ovation and many people had NO idea what was going on. I was happy that Clyde was back, but I sure loved OT. 

Of course Malone held Drexler when Stockton scored. I remember seeing that in person and I still get sick at my stomach when I see replays of it. NBA-TV replayed that shot in a bunch of promos - I hate Utah from my 11+ years of living in Houston and going to nearly every Rockets home game!!!

Back to WNBA. I am expecting big things out of Gwen Jackson. She was OUTSTANDING in the Final Four - I just hope she doesn't go back to playing how she did at the beginning of the year this past season.


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

OT was da man!

I was actually a huge Rockets fan back then too. 1/2 season ticket holder in 1995. Got to see Shaq swept lol. I'm still a fan but so involved with the Comets and other things now (Rice Lady Owls, Houston Lady Cougars), and the price of the NBA, that I only see a handful of games per year now, and most just on tv. Love Stevie and now Yao Ming. 

Okay, back to WNBA hehe. 

Gwen seems to have a good work ethic. Maybe she will be more of a Tamika Williams rather than Swin Cash? I see Tamika as very solid and Cash more as the star?


----------

